# nvidia-drivers with xen-sources-2.6.20-r6 error

## CyberCrash

Hello,

I"m trying to put nvidia binary (100.14.11) drivers on xen-sources-2.6.20-xen-r6. Used xen patches from nvidia forum ( http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=95483 ), and made modification on official ebuild:

```
     

# Patches go below here, add brief description

...

# xen

epatch  "${FILESDIR}"/NVIDIA_xen3.1.patch

...

```

When I tryed emerge modified ebuild got this:

```

 >>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11 to /

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2.run MD5 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2.run ;-) ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux/_dom0

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.20-xen-r6

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86_64 100.14.11.....................................................................................................................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_i2c-hwmon.patch ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_xen3.1.patch ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Converting Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2/usr/src/nv ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

rm -f Makefile

sh ./conftest.sh "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux/_dom0 cc_sanity_check full_output

sh ./conftest.sh "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux/_dom0 select_makefile full_output

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Greška 1

....

```

make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mtune=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

FEATURES="ccache buildpkg parallel-fetch sandbox -distcc"

USE="X -arts a52 aac aalib acl acpi aim alsa ao -apache2 bash-completion bzip2 cairo caps -cups cddb cdb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cracklib crypt cscope curl dbus doc dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread exif fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac ftp foomaticdb freetype gcj gd geoip gif glut -gnome gphoto2 gpm -graphviz gstreamer -gtk hvm hal icq ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 jabber java javascript jbig jikes jpeg jpeg2k kde kdehiddenvisibility kdexdeltas ldap libcaca libwww lm_sensors mime mad memlimit mmap mmx mmxext -mono mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mysql nls ncurses nptl nptlonly nsplugin ocaml ogg openal opengl pdf perl -php png python qt3 qt4 quicktime  rdesktop readline ruby sdl screen samba sasl sharedmem snmp speex spell sse sse2 ssl svg theora tidy tiff truetype  unicode usb vcd videos vim-syntax vorbis wifi win32codecs wxwindows xcomposite xscreensaver xinerama xine xml xvid zlib"

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nvidia vesa"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/xeffects /usr/local/portage/cyber/"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://193.198.184.20/gentoo/distfiles/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 4 -T 10 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 4 -T 10 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

XEN_TARGET_ARCH="x86_64"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux

KBUILD_OUTPUT=${KERNEL_DIR}/_dom0

```

Any solution ?

----------

## Pette

 *Quote:*   

> Any solution ?

 

Nope, sorry. But I can tell you that I'm having exactly the same problem.

So I would also REALLY appreciate if someone could come up with some ideas on this.

Thanks!

----------

## PiBis

Same here.

----------

## neiljw

Do you have sys-kernel/linux-headers installed?

----------

## CyberCrash

Yes, sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.22-r2

----------

## Pette

 *CyberCrash wrote:*   

> Yes, sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.22-r2

 

Me too. So this cannot be the problem, I guess.

Any other ideas are very welcome...

Thx,

Pette

----------

## gerard27

I am having the same problem.

```

[1m** Preparing to merge modules:[0m

[1m[32m** Packages which I will emerge are:[0m

   =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639

[1m[31m5 [0m[1m[31m4 [0m[1m[31m3 [0m[1m[31m2 [0m[1m[31m1 [0m

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639 to /

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9639-pkg2.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9639-pkg2.run ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.20-xen-r6

 * Checking for MTRR support ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9639-pkg2

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86_64 1.0-9639......................................................................................................................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_i2c-hwmon.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Converting Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9639-pkg2/usr/src/nv ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                        ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                        ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                        ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639.ebuild, line  212:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *                 linux-mod.eclass, line  518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" \

 *                 ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} \

 *               || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}."

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux clean module.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/x11-drivers:nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639:20071206-200217.log'.

 * 

```

I have been using this driver on "regular" kernels w/o any problems before.

Linux-headers 2.6.22-r2.

What can I do?

Gerard.

----------

## Princess Nell

When I tried this at work on a CentOS5 system the installer informed me that the nvidia

driver cannot be used with a xen kernel.

----------

## Pette

Yes, that's what NVIDIA says. But if you comment out this part in the installer script (or apply the script quoted by CyberCrash in the first post) it will (should) install just fine.

So the question is, why the installer nevertheless won't let us install the driver...

----------

## tomekki

I join the club. I have the same error.  :Confused: 

I tried suses xen-pach to persuade the nvidia installer to compile against xen-sources-2.6.20-r6 just recently. Did someone else have success with the "suse" way?

Greetings Tomekki

----------

## masteroftheuniverse

this really SUCKS!!  I finally got my first xen kernel to boot and now I can't compile the nvidia drivers.

SO, when is a working patch going to happen?  I tried to trace down exactly why the stupid script fails...  Ideas anyone?

----------

## kohaku

 *masteroftheuniverse wrote:*   

>   Ideas anyone?

 

hi folks,

this is my first gentoo install, but I debugged this sh*...

I'm using the xen-linux-2.6.20-r6 sources, 

on an x86_64 archictecture

Following steps made me get this driver to work successfully (haven't done much testing now, but at least X starts up correctly with nvidia TwinView Mode)

First, create this symlink:

```
ln -s /usr/src/linux/include/asm-x86_64/mach-xen /usr/src/linux/include/asm-x86_64/mach-default

```

Then apply these patches to the source tree:

```

--- /usr/src/linux/include/asm-x86_64/msr.h     2007-12-22 07:58:24.000000000 +0100

+++ msr.h       2007-12-22 07:51:38.000000000 +0100

@@ -91,6 +91,7 @@

                          : "c" (counter))

 

 #ifdef CONFIG_XEN

+#include <xen/interface/xen.h>

 #define CPUID_STRING   XEN_CPUID

 #else

 #define CPUID_STRING   "cpuid"

```

and this patch .. this one is really just a hack to get nvidia working, you probably don't want compile your kernel with this patch installed. So better undo this patch aftewards ...

```

--- /usr/src/linux/include/asm-i386/mach-xen/asm/hypervisor.h   2007-12-22 07:58:24.000000000 +0100

+++ hypervisor.h        2007-12-22 07:51:39.000000000 +0100

@@ -195,7 +195,8 @@ HYPERVISOR_poll(

                .nr_ports = nr_ports,

                .timeout = jiffies_to_st(timeout)

        };

-       set_xen_guest_handle(sched_poll.ports, ports);

+

+//     set_xen_guest_handle(sched_poll.ports, ports);

 

        rc = HYPERVISOR_sched_op(SCHEDOP_poll, &sched_poll);

 #if CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT <= 0x030002

```

finially with

[code]

export IGNORE_XEN_PRESENCE=1;  emerge -av nvidia-drivers

[/code|

I got working (unpatched) nvidia-binary drivers installed on my system ...

hope i didn't forget anything ...

greetingz

----------

## tomekki

Hi kohaku, 

 *kohaku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm using the xen-linux-2.6.20-r6 sources, 
> 
> on an x86_64 archictecture
> ...

  This sounds very promising  :Smile: !

I do have a x86_64 system as well, but unfortunately I get some simple file not found exceptions during compiling.

I don't understand it yet, because the files asm/hypervisor.h and asm/synch_bitops.h are existing in the source path.

Do you have an idea?

/Tomekki

```

 Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.20-xen-r6/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.20-xen-r6

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                          [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86_64 100.14.19.....................................................................................................................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/temp/environment: line 3735: x86-fbsd: command not found

 * Applying NVIDIA_i2c-hwmon.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Converting Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...           [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

sh ./conftest.sh "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /lib/modules/2.6.20-xen-r6/build cc_sanity_check full_output

rm -f Makefile

sh ./conftest.sh "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /lib/modules/2.6.20-xen-r6/build select_makefile full_output

make --no-print-directory -f Makefile module

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.20-xen-r6/build KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv modules

make[2]: Warnung: Kein Jobserver verfügbar: -j1 wird gesetzt. »+« zur Ursprungsregel

hinzufügen.

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.20-xen-r6/build \

        KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-xen-r6 \

        KBUILD_EXTMOD="/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv" -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-xen-r6/Makefile modules

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (            \

        echo;                                                           \

        echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \

        echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";      \

        echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \

        echo;                                                           \

        /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions

rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions/*

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-xen-r6/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv

echo \#define NV_COMPILER \"`x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v 2>&1 | tail -n 1`\" > /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv_compiler.h

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -Iinclude2/asm/mach-xen -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-xen-r6/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h -D__XEN_INTERFACE_VERSION__=0x00030205  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -pipe -fno-reorder-blocks -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"100.14.19\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_OLD_MM_KGDB_BREAKPOINT_PRESENT -DNV_ACPI_DEVICE_OPS_MATCH_PRESENT -DNV_ACQUIRE_CONSOLE_SEM_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_KMEM_CACHE_CREATE_6_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c

In Datei, eingefügt von include/linux/spinlock.h:57,

                 von include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 von include/linux/sched.h:46,

                 von include/linux/utsname.h:35,

                 von /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:19,

                 von /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:14:

include/asm/system.h:9:30: Fehler: asm/synch_bitops.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

include/asm/system.h:10:28: Fehler: asm/hypervisor.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

In file included from include/linux/spinlock.h:57,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:46,

                 from include/linux/utsname.h:35,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:19,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:14:

include/asm/system.h: In Funktion »read_cr3«:

include/asm/system.h:100: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »machine_to_phys«

In Datei, eingefügt von /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:14:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:103:23: Fehler: asm/maddr.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In Funktion »nv_kern_open«:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2028: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »HYPERVISOR_memory_op«

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Fehler 1

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2/usr/src/nv] Fehler 2

make[2]: *** [modules] Fehler 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Fehler 1

make: *** [module] Fehler 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3577:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2658:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}.";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.20-xen-r6/build clean module.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/temp/environment'.

 *

```

----------

## kohaku

perhaps it works for you, if you do something like 

```

--- utsname.h.orig      2007-12-22 10:36:30.000000000 +0100

+++ utsname.h   2007-12-22 10:36:43.000000000 +0100

@@ -30,7 +30,7 @@ struct new_utsname {

        char domainname[65];

 };

 

-#ifdef __KERNEL__

+#ifdef __KERNELXXXX__

 

 #include <linux/sched.h>

 #include <linux/kref.h>

```

to your /usr/src/linux/include/linux/utsname.h. or replace utsname.h with one from a non-xen-patched kernel

nvidia compiles on my machine with these changes, and you should get rid of this error.

----------

## tomekki

Hi kohaku,

thank you for charing your kernel hacking knowledge! I just started my xserver.

I have no clue what I just did, but it works fine  :Wink:   :Smile: 

/Tomekki

----------

## masteroftheuniverse

kohaku, thanks for helping.  i gotta ask, in a nutshell, how you went about figuring this out...  obviously you know the kernel better than i do

anyway i'm getting the same errors as tomekki on my 64bit system - but your suggestions aren't working the same magic  :Sad:   the relevant lines are:

```

...pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:14:

include/asm/system.h:9:30: asm/synch_bitops.h: no such file or directory

include/asm/system.h:10:28: asm/hypervisor.h: no such file or directory

.....

...pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:103:23: asm/maddr.h: no such file or directory

```

i tried both changing the ifdef condition and simply replacing the file.  no difference either way.

also, feeling stupid, i can't find those three files anywhere...  am i looking in the wrong place??

----------

## masteroftheuniverse

OK, I removed my xen-sources and re-emerged.  Copied my .config back in, re-built, and then applied the same patches to msr.h and hypervisor.h and made the symlink.

This time it works!  Now to go make a guest domain os....

----------

## kohaku

 *masteroftheuniverse wrote:*   

> kohaku, thanks for helping.  i gotta ask, in a nutshell, how you went about figuring this out...  obviously you know the kernel better than i do
> 
> 

 

Actually, I haven't looked much into the kernel-sources before. I just used my modest c-skills. Thats what I've done:

- unpacked NVida*.run file

- modified the conftest.sh-script, so that I can see the cc-output for failed tests.

- tracked down the compile errors i got

- tried to come up with some easy solutions that don't seem to affect the correct building of the nvidia-drivers.

the solution works for me, but it probably ain't the way to do it...

I couldn't figure out, what is really going wrong. Most probably "-I"-Options have to be adapted, or brought into correct ordering, in the Makefile.kbuild and the conftest.sh script in the nvidia-sources. Although I wonder whether the first two patches I suggested are pointing to some real bugs in the xen-sources. 

So, actually, I don't know much about what's goin on either ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> anyway i'm getting the same errors as tomekki on my 64bit system - but your suggestions aren't working the same magic   the relevant lines are:
> 
> 

 

perhaps it helps when you post the full make output.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> also, feeling stupid, i can't find those three files anywhere...  am i looking in the wrong place??

 

find's your friend   :Smile: 

```
find /usr/src/linux/include -name xxx.h
```

greetings & good luck

----------

## kohaku

 *masteroftheuniverse wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This time it works!  Now to go make a guest domain os....

 

Oh, cool!

----------

## bert45

hi

i tried kohaku's patches but the nvidia-driver will not install correctly, still get the same error as masteroftheuniverse. his hint with reemerge the xen-soruces does not work. i am still getting:

```

include/asm/system.h:9:30: error: asm/synch_bitops.h: No such file or directory

include/asm/system.h:10:28: error: asm/hypervisor.h: No such file or directory

```

it is possible, that this error is based in a different kernelconfig? and if so, would somebody share his (working) config?

----------

## kohaku

Hi, sorry for the late reaction. here's my kernel's config ...

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz 

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.20-xen-r6

# Wed Jan 30 05:24:24 2008

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="dom0"

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_64_XEN=y

CONFIG_X86_NO_TSS=y

CONFIG_X86_NO_IDT=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_XEN_GENAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4096

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_REORDER=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

#

# Power management options

#

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_FRONTEND=y

# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_FE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=m

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH is not set

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SUBTREES=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ENABLED=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

#

# DECnet: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_DECNET_NF_GRABULATOR is not set

#

# Bridge: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_DCCP=m

CONFIG_INET_DCCP_DIAG=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_ACKVEC=y

#

# DCCP CCIDs Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID2=m

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_TFRC_LIB=m

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3_RTO=100

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_TIPC=m

# CONFIG_TIPC_ADVANCED is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_DECNET=m

CONFIG_DECNET_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_LLC=m

CONFIG_LLC2=m

CONFIG_IPX=m

CONFIG_IPX_INTERN=y

CONFIG_ATALK=m

CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=m

CONFIG_IPDDP=m

CONFIG_IPDDP_ENCAP=y

CONFIG_IPDDP_DECAP=y

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_GETTIMEOFDAY=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_CPU is not set

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=m

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

CONFIG_MTD=m

# CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS is not set

#

# User Modules And Translation Layers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_CHAR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLKDEVS is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO is not set

# CONFIG_FTL is not set

# CONFIG_NFTL is not set

# CONFIG_INFTL is not set

# CONFIG_RFD_FTL is not set

# CONFIG_SSFDC is not set

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE is not set

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_16 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_32 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I4 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_OBSOLETE_CHIPS is not set

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

# CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_TS5500 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PLATRAM is not set

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PHRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK2MTD is not set

#

# Disk-On-Chip Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001PLUS is not set

#

# NAND Flash Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_CAFE is not set

#

# OneNAND Flash Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=32

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5_RESHAPE=y

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Macintosh device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

CONFIG_TUN=m

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_E1000_NAPI=y

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

CONFIG_R8169_NAPI=y

CONFIG_R8169_VLAN=y

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

# CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=m

# CONFIG_SLIP_SMART is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_SHAPER=m

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1900

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1200

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

#

# IPMI

#

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=m

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=m

CONFIG_IPMI_SI=m

CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_IPMI_POWEROFF=m

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=m

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=m

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=m

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=2048

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y

#

# USB devices

#

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

#

# HID Devices

#

CONFIG_HID=y

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG_FILES is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SELECTED=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280=y

CONFIG_USB_NET2280=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LH7A40X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_OMAP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_AT91 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

CONFIG_USB_ZERO=m

CONFIG_USB_ETH=m

CONFIG_USB_ETH_RNDIS=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS=m

CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE_TEST is not set

CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_MIDI_GADGET=m

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

#

# DMA Clients

#

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=m

#

# Virtualization

#

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=m

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=m

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2=y

CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Distributed Lock Manager

#

CONFIG_DLM=m

CONFIG_DLM_TCP=y

# CONFIG_DLM_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_DLM_DEBUG is not set

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=m

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

CONFIG_XEN=y

CONFIG_XEN_INTERFACE_VERSION=0x00030205

#

# XEN

#

CONFIG_XEN_PRIVILEGED_GUEST=y

# CONFIG_XEN_UNPRIVILEGED_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_XEN_PRIVCMD=y

CONFIG_XEN_XENBUS_DEV=y

CONFIG_XEN_BACKEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_BACKEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_TAP=y

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_BACKEND=y

# CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_PIPELINED_TRANSMITTER is not set

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_LOOPBACK=y

CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND_VPCI=y

# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND_PASS is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND_SLOT is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_TPMDEV_BACKEND is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_FRONTEND is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_FRONTEND is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_FRAMEBUFFER is not set

CONFIG_XEN_SCRUB_PAGES=y

CONFIG_XEN_DISABLE_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_XEN_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_030002_AND_LATER is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_030004_AND_LATER is not set

CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_LATEST_ONLY=y

CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT=0xffffff

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_IGNORE_UNHANDLED=y

CONFIG_NO_IDLE_HZ=y

CONFIG_XEN_SMPBOOT=y

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_IOMAP_COPY=y

```

----------

## BlackEye

I have the very same problem on my machine and no of the workarounds here are working for my machine. Are there any news on this problem? Using nv instead is really a pain in the .... for a dom0

----------

## deadcollector

Hello!

With xen 2.6.18.8 kernel(http://bits.xensource.com/oss-xen/release/3.2.0/linux-2.6.18-xen-3.2.0.tar.gz) (not gentoo [/url]xen-sources) nvidia-drivers installed without any problem, just setup IGNORE_XEN_PRESENCE=1 and emerge nvidia-drivers.

It seems that its problem of xen-sources kernel

----------

## X_Ch4n

 *deadcollector wrote:*   

> Hello!
> 
> With xen 2.6.18.8 kernel(http://bits.xensource.com/oss-xen/release/3.2.0/linux-2.6.18-xen-3.2.0.tar.gz) (not gentoo [/url]xen-sources) nvidia-drivers installed without any problem, just setup IGNORE_XEN_PRESENCE=1 and emerge nvidia-drivers.
> 
> It seems that its problem of xen-sources kernel

 

Hi,

where do you setted up the IGNNORE_XEN_PRESENCE parameter?

Thanks a lot

----------

## Adwin

 *X_Ch4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> where do you setted up the IGNNORE_XEN_PRESENCE parameter?
> ...

 

$ export IGNORE_XEN_PRESENCE=1

----------

